# I bought him from a garage sale yesterday...



## Remi (Jul 1, 2011)

He was living in a tiny 8x10x8 cardboard box with nothing in it except one bowl with water. I have him in a 24x16x9 Rubbermaid storage bin, because it's all I had laying around. I have questions?

1) Is this an ok cage? I know you guys like C&C cages (at least from what I've read), but I don't have the patience to make one. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753350

2) What's the *best* food to feed him? I saw the list, but the only food thats at my local pet store is blue buffalo.

3) What do I need in the cage?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Awe, poor guy. But....What kind of hedgehog is that? He has long hair... :shock: 


Anyways, yes, that's a good cage. It has a platform though, so if you want to use that cage, you'll either have to take it out (or not put it in), or find a way to enclose it and the ramp. I think it'd be easiest to just not use it because you'd have to do extra work with the cage to make it safe. It's a very roomy cage though  

Blue Buffalo is good. What you want is:
Protein 30-34%
Fat 10-15%
First ingredient real meat (turkey, duck, lamb, chicken, etc.)
Second ingredient meat source or real meat (turkey meal, duck meal, etc)

In the cage you'll need:
-Igloo (to hide/sleep in)
-Carolina Storm Wheel or Carolina Bucket Wheel (only safe wheel for hedgies)
-Two ceramic crocks (one for food, one for water)
-Fleece liners (for the cage bedding. with these you just cut them to fit the cage and put them in. But aspen shavings are okay to)
-Litter box with yesterdays news litter or toilet paper (if you buy the carolina storm wheel, it comes with a litter pan that fits under the wheel)
-Toilet paper tube cut down the middle is a hit usually

You'll also need to find a vet, and take him for an appointment.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That cage is fine but take out the loft or else it will need some modifications to be hedgie safe. I also recommend, rather than leaving it on the floor, take off the wheels and set it on a dresser or something higher. Floor level is the coldest spot in a room so moving the cage up higher is better in terms of heating. 

Poor little guy. He is so lucky you got him and are going to improve his life. He is adorable and does have long fur. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

he is really adorable. please post more pics!!  
i would second a quick vet visit to make sure everything is ok with the little guy.
so glad you were able to rescue him.  cant wait to hear more. there is also a section with many pictures of different setups as well as info for heating on her that i have found really helpful in deciding what is best for my hedgie and myself.

*** edit, here is where you can go to find the link and other recommended veterinarians.. viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1452&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
hope all goes well!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

woah, it looks just like a european hedgehog.. like someone bleached it out.. :shock:

oh and I just did a search for a comparison photo and found this website and photo - http://usgs.wildlifeinformation.org/Lis ... ecVar.html

...so I guess you just used the photo off this website as a stock photo because you haven't had a chance to take one of your own hedgehog yet? I'd love to see some photos of your hedgehog though! especially if it looks like the photo on this website!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

It was a great thought that you did saving him but i have a question. Why would you buy a animal that you know nothing about? I mean I don't want to be the only negitive person here but you should of did some research on the hedgehog. You could have asked the people that you are interested in the animal but you want to do more research on it and ask them to hold onto him for ya. It was a great effort to go on this website though to get information, applause for you! But could you just looked on here before you bought him? It just makes sence that way, but I am actually happy that you bought him! He's just a little cutie! Post more pics! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

firephoenixla said:


> woah, it looks just like a european hedgehog.. like someone bleached it out.. :shock:
> 
> oh and I just did a search for a comparison photo and found this website and photo - http://usgs.wildlifeinformation.org/Lis ... ecVar.html
> 
> ...so I guess you just used the photo off this website as a stock photo because you haven't had a chance to take one of your own hedgehog yet? I'd love to see some photos of your hedgehog though! especially if it looks like the photo on this website!


Thanks for posting this firephoenixla. Hopefully this photo was just used as an idea of what the hedgehog looks like, but we will be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

JLF1995 said:


> It was a great thought that you did saving him but i have a question. Why would you buy a animal that you know nothing about? I mean I don't want to be the only negitive person here but you should of did some research on the hedgehog. You could have asked the people that you are interested in the animal but you want to do more research on it and ask them to hold onto him for ya. It was a great effort to go on this website though to get information, applause for you! But could you just looked on here before you bought him? It just makes sence that way, but I am actually happy that you bought him! He's just a little cutie! Post more pics! :mrgreen:


Just pointing out that even if the OP didn't know anything or much about hedgehogs prior to getting this one, it's pretty obvious that because he/she is at least interested in doing research and finding out what he needs, they are automatically a better home for this hedgehog than someplace that is a) keeping him in a small cardboard box and b) selling him at a garage sale. Yes, the ideal situation is for someone to know what they're getting into before they get an animal. But when it's a rescue situation, I think the more important thing is the animal getting a home with someone who cares enough to at least find out what it needs. And the more important thing is to give them advice on how to do so rather than berating them for not doing research before rescuing an animal.

To the OP, looks like most of your questions have been answered, but another tip is to go through each of the forum sections and read the stickies (the top posts that have the little lock on the left of them). They contain a TON of good information that should help you get started.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

honestly, more often than not a rescue is not something preplanned, most people dont go looking for an animal in distress but come across one... i think if i was in a similar situation, finding a poor animal in need at a garage sale, and i was able to bring it home and do some research and do the best to give it a happy home i would do the same thing, i think it was smart of them to take it as i am sure the people selling the poor thing practically gave it away. i think the little hedgie is going to be much much happier in its new home under the care of a new and caring owner.   

Loki, my second bearded dragon, was not a preplanned pet, but also a rescue in need of a home.. while it was a big decision to make, and budgets were slightly altered, it was something i know my fiance and i will never regret, he is part of our family now and always will be. & i believe he is a very happy beardie now


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i second Lilysmommy also


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

While I totally agree that it is always best to do research and be prepared before getting an animal of any species, sometimes that just doesn't happen. Often spur of the moment ends up badly for the animal but there are lots of good outcomes from spur of the moment purchases. 

Our first hedgehog was spur of the moment but we learned fast and look where we are today. It all depends on the individual person and how willing they are to learn and give the animal a better life. We've taken in a few animals just because they were in need and we were there.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

in my opinion the one of the best kinds of people are the animal loving kind, they can often be quite heroic.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I totaly agree on animal loving people. I would love to buy a ton of hedgehogs but i jsut don't have the money or even the space! I am though saving money twards my new job as a breeder though!!! :lol: I am getting excited even thinking about it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

JLF1995 said:


> I totaly agree on animal loving people. I would love to buy a ton of hedgehogs but i jsut don't have the money or even the space! I am though saving money twards my new job as a breeder though!!! :lol: I am getting excited even thinking about it! :mrgreen:


Keep in mind that breeding isn't really a job, more of a hobby. Don't want to quash any dreams, but just want to make sure you know you won't actually earn money on it! More likely than not, you'll spend more money than you make. :lol: And it'll take a LOT of money!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Breeding is a job but it is also a labour of love that is not only rewarding but heartbreaking too. And don't ever plan on making much money because one big vet bill can wipe out the money received from numerous litters.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know, but since I have always gotten high grades in animal science ( zoology ) and in chemistry and my aunt is a vet. Since i am in FFA I could easily get a job to be a vet and my college will be paid fully and FFA would cover it and my aunt gives disconts sometime if I use her as a vet and she has handeled a few hedgehogs befor. ( befor you make any commets about you need a person who has experience of handeling hedgehogs as a vet, she has a high degree in exotic animals and smaller animals. ) Also in FFA we have to do a supervised agricultural experience and I can volenteer to help my aunt at her veternarian office and maybe help her or observe her giving check up's. ( I have been planing this for a while now and I am old enough to understand their WILL be ups and downs like the mother of the hedgehogs dieing and/or the babies dieing for the downs and ups like haveing a good time with it.) :mrgreen:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i'm still concerned about this alleged hedgie found at a garage sale.. hope to hear an update!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

panda said:


> i'm still concerned about this alleged hedgie found at a garage sale.. hope to hear an update!!


I think you have it right when you say "alleged". The OP has not been back since and the photo is of a Europeon hedgehog so I suspect there is no hedgehog.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Have a feeling this is an imaginary hedgehog also... :roll: 

But if not... WHO THE HECK SELLS AN ANIMAL AT A GARAGE SALE?!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

SnufflePuff said:


> Have a feeling this is an imaginary hedgehog also... :roll:
> 
> But if not... WHO THE HECK SELLS AN ANIMAL AT A GARAGE SALE?!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Haha. Funny story, we actually got one of our previous cats from a garage sale. He was at least part ragdoll, looked pure though honestly. He was the most awesome cat(well after he was neutered anyways). We actually named him Garage Sale O.O


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Usually when people make up stories to post, they'd wanna make it something that would make us mad. Like saying there using a dangerous wheel and feeding horrible food when really they don't have a hedgehog, just to mess with people. The whole, "trolling" thing. But they haven't posted anything else so maybe... It doesn't really add up that someone would get rid of a hedgehog at a garage sale.... Usually someone like that would try and get as much money from it as possible.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it is someone possing as a fake hedgehog owner. But i have seen hedgehogs beeing selled at grage sales, I mighigan you need a licence to sell hedgehogs at all so I had to call in a few times to offitials. I had to keep a constaned e-mail messages to the offiatials so they could find good homes for them, there was actually one of them for a while that could not find a home and I offered to take in one more but a friend of mine adopted him first. My hedgehog Hedgie and my friends hedgehog Apple are good play mates now. They are so cute when they play with eachother. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm closing this because the OP has not been back since posting. If they do come back and are legitimate, I'll open it back up again.


----------

